# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > آموزش: تبدیل ویندوز یا لینوکس فیزیکی به ماشین مجازی-معرفی ابزارها

## twinkle

*

تبدیل ویندوز یا لینوکس فیزیکی به ماشین مجازی-معرفی ابزارها

*
physical-2-virtual-machin-01.jpg


سلام به همه شما همراهان همیشگی هیوا

در این آموزش می خواهیم فرایند تبدیل ویندوز یا لینوکس فیزیکی به ماشین مجازی را به شما دوستان آموزش دهیم. اما برای اینکه با کاربرد آن آشنا شوید 2 سناریو زیر را در نظر بگیرید:

*سناریو 1:*
فرض کنیم شما در شرکت خود یک سرور قدیمی مانند HP Proliant ML 150 G5 با 4 گیگ RAM دارید که بر روی آن ویندوز سرور 2003 نصب کردید و سرویس خاصی را در آن اجرا کردید و در شبکه خود استفاده می کنید. به تازگی نشانه های ناپایداری سرور را مشاهده می کنید؛ مانند هنگ کردن و کند بودن، ریستارت شدن های ناگهانی و مشکلاتی از این دست. شما نگران از کار افتادن سرور و در نتیجه از کار افتادن شبکه تان هستید.

از طرفی سرور دیگری دارید که خیلی جدیدتر از سرور قبلی است و ظرفیت های سخت افزاری بالاتری دارد. مثلا HP Proliant DL380 G7 با 16 گیگ RAM .شما با استفاده از تکنولوژی مجازی سازی، یک سرویس مانند DHCP سرور را در آن راه اندازی کردید و کلی ظرفیت سخت افزاری آزاد در آن دارید. حالا در این فکر هستید که : " کاش می تونستم یه جوری این ویندوز سرور 2003 رو با تمام سرویس هاش  همینجوری که هست بیارم روی این یکی سرور "

*سناریو 2 :*
می خواهید سیستم عامل فعلیتان و Application های آن را با برنامه ای خاص مورد آزمایش قرار دهید. اما از آنجایی که تست کردن روی سیستم عامل فیزیکیتان می تواند باعث از آسیب رسیدن به آن و برنامه ها و دیتای موجود در آن شود، به دنبال راهی کم خطر تر هستید تا بتوانید آزمایش خود را انجام دهید.  اگر بتوانید همین سیستم عامل و برنامه هایش را به محیط Virtual منتقل کنید عالی می شود! 

*سناریو* *3** :*
شما یک PC در خانه خود دارید با 512 مگ RAM و 128 مگ Graphic که سال ها پیش خریداری کردید. به تازگی دانشگاه گیلان قبول شده اید و پدر و مادرتان برای شما یک لپ تاپ به عنوان هدیه خریدند که بر روی آن ویندوز 8 نصب شده است. حالا باید به دانشگاه بروید و کامپیوتر خانگی، این دوست قدیمی و خسته را تنها بگذارید. اما شما می خواهید هر طوری، سیستم عامل و برنامه های کاربردی آن را با خود داشته باشید. شما در حالی که با لپ تاپ جدیدتان در حال جستجو در اینترنت هستید، مقاله " تبدیل ویندوز فیزیکی به ماشین مجازی" را می بیبیند که به کمک آن می توانید ویندوز XP را به صورت ماشین مجازی به ویندوز 8 خود منتقل کنید. 

*تبدیل ویندوز یا لینوکس به ماشین مجازی برای* *VMware
*
VMware  ابزار رایگانی با نام vCenter Convertor دارد که می تواند هم ویندوز و هم لینوکس فیزیکی را به ماشین مجازی تبدیل کند. پس از Convert کردن این سیستم عامل ها به ماشین مجازی، می توانید آن ها را در VMware Player، VMware Workstation و VMware Fusion بوت کنید.
برای دانلود vCenter Converter با حجم 168 MBمی توانید به سایت VMware مراجعه کنید. 



physical-2-virtual-machin-02.gif

پس از دانلود VMware vCenter Convertor، باید آن را بر روی کامپیوتری که می خواهید به ماشین مجازی تبدیل کنید، نصب نمایید دکمه Convert Machine را بزنید سایر مراحل را طی کنید. در مقالات بعدی تبدیل سیستم عامل به ماشین مجازی را به کمک VMware vCenter Converter آموزش خواهیم داد.

*تبدیل ویندوز به ماشین مجازی برای* *Hyper-V*
فقط سیستم عامل های ویندوزی را می توانید به ماشین مجازی Hyper-V تبدیل کنید. برای تبدیل ویندوز به ماشین مجازی Hyper-V باید ابزار Disk2vhd را با حجم 879 KB دانلود کنید.
دانلود Disk2vhd از سایت مایکروسافت


physical-2-virtual-machin-03.gif


ابزار Disk2vhd می تواند ویندوز در حال کار را به VHD یا Virtual Hard Disk تبدیل کند. VHD فرمت هارد دیسک مجازی برای مجازی ساز Hyper-V است. این ابزار را بر روی ویندوزی که می خواهید آن را تبدیل کنید اجرا کنید. شما می توانید پارتیشن ها و درایو هایی را هم که می خواهید در این فایل VHD قرار بگیرند انتخاب کنید. پس از آن که VHD ساخته شد می توانید آن را به هر کامپیوتر دیگری که خواستید انتقال دهید تحت Hyper-V آن را اجرا کنید.

منبع : سایت هیوا شبکه

----------

